# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  قصات شعر

## حلم حياتي



----------


## Paradise

قصات شعر متنوعة وجميلة جدا
مشكورة حلم حياتي

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة حلم حياتي على القصات الجميلة والرائعة 

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## باريسيا

*

انا شعري هيك قاصيته بس شعري مغطي كل ضهري ماشاءالله اكتير اطويل 

بس بعمله بالفير وبيطلع متل هيك 




بس شو بدي احكيلك والله بيطيروا العقل 
يسلمو اديكي 
ويعطيكي الف الف الف عافيه 
وبنوعد حالنى بكل جديدك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> قصات شعر متنوعة وجميلة جدا
> مشكورة حلم حياتي


هلا بيك شكرا كلك زوق

----------


## حلم حياتي

> *
> 
> انا شعري هيك قاصيته بس شعري مغطي كل ضهري ماشاءالله اكتير اطويل 
> 
> بس بعمله بالفير وبيطلع متل هيك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله
وكتير فرحانه لانهم اعجبوكي

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مشكورة حلم حياتي على القصات الجميلة والرائعة 
> 
> يعطيكي العافية


الله يعافيك يا عالي
اشتقنالك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا فكرتها للشباب

اجيت جري

بس يالله للبنات مش غلط..

مشكوووووووووووووووووره 

يسلمووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو كتير يسلموا حلو حياتي

----------


## حلم حياتي

> حلو كتير يسلموا حلو حياتي


يحلي ايامك يا رب

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

اسف دخلت بالغلط

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> شكرا
> 
> اسف دخلت بالغلط


*

مو مشكلة اهلا وسهلا بيك باي وقت*

----------

